# Dầu tràm đánh bay mọi lo lắng các bệnh về đường hô hấp – Dầu Tràm Con Yêu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (14/12/18)

Dầu tràm là sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ thiên nhiên bằng cách chiết xuất tinh dầu lá cây tràm gió, an toàn và lành tính ngay cả làn da của trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Hơn thế nữa công dụng tuyệt vời mà sản phẩm mang lại cho mọi người trong việc bảo vệ sức khỏe tránh các bệnh từ môi trường xung quanh, khả năng diệt khuẩn, xua đuổi côn trùng gây hại vô cùng hiệu quả.




​Đối với mỗi gia đình hiện nay, đặc biệt là gia đình có con nhỏ và mẹ bầu thì dầu tràm như người bạn thân thiết bảo vệ mọi người tránh xa những dịch bệnh. Thành phần của dầu tràm có khả năng kháng khuẩn cao nhờ đó giúp đánh bay nguy cơ nhiễm bệnh do vi khuẩn gây ra, cùng với đó khả năng giữ ấm cơ thể, long đờm giúp cơ thể tránh xa khỏi tình trạng ho, sổ mủi, cảm cúm. Mặt khác côn trùng gây hại cũng được dầu tràm xua đuổi ra khỏi gia đình bạn.

Với dầu tràm con yêu các mẹ có thể yên tâm hơn trong việc sức khỏe của con yêu mình và người thân trong gia đình. Cách sử dụng vô cùng đơn giản mà hiệu quả đem lại rất cao.




​Để việc lựa chọn 1 sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất không kém phần quan trọng. Dầu tràm con yêu đem đến cho các mẹ sản phẩm thật và nguyên chất nhất thị trường hiện nay, với nhiều lựa chọn trong việc mua sản phẩm tại nhiều cơ sở uy tín trên toàn quốc như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity và một số quầy thuốc.
Các mẹ có thể mua sản phẩm dầu tràm nguyên chất thông qua 2 cách online
Fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Trực tiếp thông qua cơ sở uy tín: Dầu tràm - tinh dầu tràm - dàu tràm nguyên chất - Dầu tràm huế
Mọi thắc mắc các mẹ có thể liên hệ trực tiếp.
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos
#DauTramConYeu #DauTramNguyenChat #NoiKhongVoiHangGia


----------

